# RMI-Grundsatzfrage



## tgeber (5. Jun 2005)

Hallo Group, 

ich wurde damit vertraut grosse Applikation (ca. 300 Fachklassen) als Client/Server-Lösung zu erstellen. Muss ich im Sinne RMI nun jede einzelne Klasse, die der Client benutzen will "remotefähig" machen d.h. Interface schreiben, bei der Registry anmelden usw.? Oder reicht es vielleicht wenn eine zentrale Stelle (Fasade) remote ist, die alle dahinterliegenden Objekte dem Client liefert? Kann der Client diese dann nutzen oder geht das nicht?

Ich bin absoluter RMI-Neuling und auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen. Ich bitte Euch daher um so viele Informationen wie möglich. Falls Ihr mir sagen könnt, wo ich ein RMI-Beispiel her bekommen kann, bei welchem der Server größer als eine oder zwei Klassen sind, wäre das super. 

Vorerst vielen Dank.


----------



## Anselmus (6. Jun 2005)

wenn du eine firewall benutzt würde ich deine "fasadenklasse" benutzen, weil sonst für jedes neu erstellte objekt (jede remote klasse) ein port geöffnet wird...


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

nein, alle Klassen die serialisierbar sind können ohne Probleme als Argumente hin und hergeschoben werden

nur die tatsächlichen "Server" müssen bei der registry angemeldet werden!


----------

